# Limitless 24 RDA Tips



## Vape0206 (14/12/16)

Anybody know where i can find these tips for a limitless 24 rda. 







Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/12/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Anybody know where i can find these tips for a limitless 24 rda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Vape0206 chck sirvape under driptips they have a resin cap..not sure if thats what u after


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/12/16)

Vape0206 said:


> Anybody know where i can find these tips for a limitless 24 rda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to be ignorant, but the pic shows Goons...?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (14/12/16)

Rude Rudi said:


> Not to be ignorant, but the pic shows Goons...?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I know lol.. I wont those tips for my limitless 24..theres no pic with the limitless dripper and these tips

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahir (16/12/16)

Vape0206 said:


> I know lol.. I wont those tips for my limitless 24..theres no pic with the limitless dripper and these tips
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


That's because those tips only fits on the Goon and Kennedy rdas


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/12/16)

Vape0206 said:


> I know lol.. I wont those tips for my limitless 24..theres no pic with the limitless dripper and these tips
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Aha!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (16/12/16)

There must be tips like these that fits the limitless

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedrick.James.410 (19/12/16)

I'm in need of a drip tip for my limitless 24 RDA as well. I saw StangV2_0 (lol dont know how to tag people) found a drip tip in the thread "Limitless RDA impressions and mods" under RDA's in the hardware section. Not sure where he got it though


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (19/12/16)

I'm also interested in finding a nice drip tip for my Limitless.


----------



## Vape0206 (21/12/16)

Found a guy on facebook whos selling tips for the limitless

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cedrick.James.410 (21/12/16)

Share

sent from a place at a time


----------



## Vape0206 (21/12/16)

Cedrick.James.410 said:


> Share
> 
> sent from a place at a time


I pm'd you.. Not sure if im allowed to post private sellers contact details here

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------

